# Maui Jim



## Inspector Scotty

Maui Jim Hema Polarized Rimless Sunglasses Brown MJ443

Good shape no case. 

100.00 ftf 
110.00 shipped

Scott
Deer Park
713/2o4/o88four



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

